# EditorsKeys - Dedicated keyboard for Mac/PC



## Manaberry (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi there!

I've been thinking for a while to buy one of this PC Keyboard for my DAW (Live 10).







https://www.editorskeys.com/collect...ard-backlit-for-mac-or-pc?variant=41463084426

Right now I have a huge Corsair keyboard, made of steel which steal (hehe) a lot of room on my desk.
This keyboard above looks thinner, and with shortcuts reminders for lazy people like me. This is exactly what I'm looking for, but it seems it's not that well known.

I was wondering if someone has already tried out one of those?


PS: I guess I missed the good category for this thread. If any mods or admin can move it do the right one (PC/Mac Builders), thank you!


----------



## OdinAzar (May 2, 2018)

I never tried them and will never do because it is overpriced and scam, because once you know the shortcuts, the $99 keyboard will be the same as a $10 one. 


if you are going to look down at the keyboard every time you hit a shortcut I suggest you print a paper with the shortcuts and place it at your eye level.


I use ableton and it took two weeks to know most shortcuts. I am sure you can do better in less.


----------

